# Baltic pharma



## BigD (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi all just wanted some input about baltic pharma? Iv read mixed reviews and was looking to see what ppl on here think. Wat results etc they had


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Everything is bang on and a very reputable lab.

Some test results floating around all came back spot on.


----------



## BigD (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks for input m1t. My source has just had this lab in and wanted to know before starting a cycle. Iv used Isis in the past so looking forward to starting baltic now


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

BigD said:


> Thanks for input m1t. My source has just had this lab in and wanted to know before starting a cycle. Iv used Isis in the past so looking forward to starting baltic now


 Along with ap the best two labs out there...


----------



## BigD (Oct 30, 2015)

Cheers 1979 I can't get ap stuff around here but have heard great things


----------

